

The Advantages of Pair Programming - cwan
http://techcrunch.com/2012/03/17/pair-programming-considered-extremely-beneficial/

======
doktrin
I'm not certain if this is an inappropriate place to ask, but what is
everyone's favorite _remote_ pair programming setup?

------
jacklei
svn repository setup and email cordinations ~ pretty widespread

